# ** NEW TANK ** African Tiger fish, Elong, and 20" Snakeheads PI



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright, well for a while i was talking about my plan to set up a 50 for an ATF my lfs just got in. well i got em.

now before anyone yells at me, here is my plan

elongatus is in about a 33-35 gallon tank, he is 6.5" right now,

African Tiger fish and Jardini Arrowana and in a 55 long.

20+ " snakeheads are in my 150.

the snakeheads will be gone in about 6-8 months. Atf and Jardini are moving into my 150, the elong is moving to the 55. and the 33 is going to be my atf's feeder tank cuz he will never eat frozen.

now, here are the pics.
1st up, this is my elongs tank. and a nice closeup of him. he is about 6.5" or 7" long. and looks perfect.















then this is my 55 gallon long, with my 3.5" African tiger fish, and 4" jardini Arrowana. and then a couple feeders as a buffer between them. so far so good.







it was hard to get a pic of the ATF, he is an Etremely fast swimmer and never sits still.







and last off, these are my monsters, 20 or 21" snakehead and a 15" snakehead to back him up, these guys are nuts.








this feeding video is about 6 months old already, they have grown TONS since then, and i have lost 2 of them since the vid. now im just down to 2 big guys. who never seem to fight.
http://media.putfile.com/Snakehead-eating


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

sorry admin, i thought i was in piranha pics and vid forum. if you catch this would ya mind movin it over there. 
thanks.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn! That video was nuts!







Crazy man! What are you gonna do with these snakeheads? You said you are gonna get rid of em...


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

wow dood ur hardcore, never seen snakeheads b 4 . . .they look mean haha,

great collection, ur pro


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!..you got some crazy collection there!...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

One word.........DAMN!

Over all, very nice looking tanks. Love the snakeheads. Are those just regular snakeheads or are all SH's that aggressive? After seeing that Vid, I might have to get me a pair of those.

Oh, love the music esp the intro.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

most snakeheads that i have seen are this aggressive, these are the Redline snakeheads, they grow to 36". thats why i have to get rid of him. ill get a new feeding vid of them tonight or tommorow. i feed them 7-8" smelts now. it generally gets messy.

and the ATF hits food instantly as soon as it hits the water.

my elong is still a bit of a wuss but he is nice to look at.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow nice pics and crazy video.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just wondering why you don't wanna move the ATF to eating prepped/frozen food? Don't get me wrong they destroy feeders like no ones buisness. But that will get to be a hassel. 
They can be moved to frozen foods. I was feeding mine raw shrimp. It helps to keep it floating as long as possible. mine wouldn't touch anything after it hit the ground of the tank. But when I used a string to keep it floating at the top of the water he got the idea.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like a plan but that elong is going to need a bigger tank than 55gal. But your tanks look sweet and those snakeheads look cool. Good luck


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea you got your atf on frozen eh? i would absolutly love to, it would be way cheaper. i just didnt think it was possible, ive tried frozen a couple times and he doesnt even look at it if it isnt swimming.

and also, the 55 long is okay for an elong for life. 70 would be better, but i have a 550 gph powerhead in there for once he is ready. he'll be okay


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> yea you got your atf on frozen eh? i would absolutly love to, it would be way cheaper. i just didnt think it was possible, ive tried frozen a couple times and he doesnt even look at it if it isnt swimming.
> 
> and also, the 55 long is okay for an elong for life. 70 would be better, but i have a 550 gph powerhead in there for once he is ready. he'll be okay


jus dont feed him for a little, thats how i got mine on frozen krill n shrimp. nice elong btw


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Man those snakeheads are crazy, the feeders are gone b4 they hit the water!
Nice vid and fish!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet snakeheads man nice vid


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet snakeheads man nice vid


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn ur snake heads are crazy, and thats a real nice elong


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

shocker45 said:


> yea you got your atf on frozen eh? i would absolutly love to, it would be way cheaper. i just didnt think it was possible, ive tried frozen a couple times and he doesnt even look at it if it isnt swimming.
> 
> and also, the 55 long is okay for an elong for life. 70 would be better, but i have a 550 gph powerhead in there for once he is ready. he'll be okay


oh yeah its totally doable. Try the string trick. if its hanging in the water and he is hungry he will eventually go take a nip at it. You might even try pulling the string lightly to make it move and trigger his attention. trick him into thinking its live. once he realizes its food he wont really care if its live or dead. might take him a few it will not be an overnight thing.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Love the long and sweet setup bro


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice fish u've got!! congratulations!!!


----------

